# Why does the r35 sound so much different to any other v6?



## Mbenj (Aug 10, 2019)

Ive noticed the r35 gtr has that really distinct sound thats different to any other v6. I know alot of people wont like this but is there any way to make it sound like a regular v6? such as the vq35 or somethin idk. And also, what makes the gtr sound that specific way? is it due to exhaust headers and mufflers, or engine design? Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The GTR is a highly specialized vehicle so the exhaust sound will be unique. Read about it here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_GT-R


----------

